# "Dry" phrag care



## Tintin (Mar 22, 2022)

*Two of my phrags are known to dislike wet feet. I have them in small bark mix with a little moss added in. I do keep the pot hydrated daily. Any culture detail advice for the following:*

*Phrag. QF Memorial Ann Scheeren (QF Naukana Kealoha x caudatum)
& *
*Phrag lindeni

Thank you.*


----------

